
Ask HN: You're on bathroom break, what productive phone app do you use? - fouc
Bonus:  What productive app do you use when you don&#x27;t have internet access?<p>Note: Productive could be anything like learning, reading, planning, etc.  Not work-specific.
======
AznHisoka
I used WebMD to learn new health facts like how sitting in the toilet and
using the smartphone can lead to hemorrhoids.

------
gvb
The Sears Roebuck catalog.

Ref: [http://mentalfloss.com/article/23210/toilet-paper-history-
ho...](http://mentalfloss.com/article/23210/toilet-paper-history-how-america-
convinced-world-wipe)

------
patatino
I solve half my coding problems on bathroom breaks so no distraction for me :)

------
Jugurtha
My normal bathroom breaks are very long when I'm home and I have my laptop
with me, but I can't do that at work (small startup, one bathroom) so my
breaks are short and I just sit there collecting my thoughts.

Bonus: Alkido. I've installed Alkido and read a bunch of books (epub) on my
phone. I read during commute. I haven't found other apps that don't suck (they
all ask for way too many permissions, access contacts and information like
WiFi, etc, which I find ridiculous).

------
afarrell
I use anki, a Spaced Repetition flashcard app. When learning a new
tool/framework/etc, I make flashcards asking why it does things a certain way.
This helps me learn the mental model of the tool more quickly.

I also make a flashcard if I spend a long time debugging something so that I
make sure to keep the knowledge that I gained from the bug hunt.

------
chuck32
Wow this thread is depressing..

------
abawany
Well, not necessarily during a bathroom break (sometimes, I just don't
multitask) but I use Cool Reader, which is an eReader app. My phone contains
all of the books that I have, some of which I haven't read yet, and I use the
app to resume reading.

------
halfnibble
Helium IDE for BlackBerry10. ;-) In conjunction with Term48 terminal emulator
and GCC. _crap and code_ [https://crackberry.com/helium-
blackberry-10](https://crackberry.com/helium-blackberry-10)

------
WillKirkby
Forgive my cynicism, but why do you feel the need to be productive every
second of the day? It's called a 'break' for a reason :)

------
danreed07
Brilliant. Math problems that can be done without a calculator; separated by
domains such as probability, group theory, number theory, physics, AI, etc.
Wonderfully stimulating really.

------
coding_animal
True Skate for iPhone. I had a job that I hated and I played this game for
fifteen minutes. It helped me relax.

------
threesixandnine
When in bathroom I play chess on my phone.

------
SirLJ
Safari browser to read HN

------
wmboy
Pocket or Kindle

